# Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen



## sascha (27 Mai 2011)

> Telomax und kein Ende: Das Oberverwaltungsgericht für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen hat jetzt das Vorgehen der Bundesnetzagentur gegen die Abrechnung von unerlaubt beworbenen Gewinnspiel-Eintragsdiensten im Eilverfahren bestätigt.



Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*



> "Die Entscheidung stärkt uns bei unserem Vorgehen zum Wohle des Verbrauchers. Unlautere Geschäftspraktiken sind nicht hinnehmbar und werden von uns verfolgt. Es hat sich dabei gezeigt, dass die Unterbindung der Zahlungsströme zu den Verantwortlichen das effektivste Mittel ist, um derartige Modelle unattraktiv zu machen", betonte Matthias Kurth, Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, in einer Presseerklärung.


So tönt Matthias Kurth seit Jahren und lässt sich doch wieder von den gleichen Personen auf der Nase herumtanzen: R.W., dessen Name man weder nennen darf, noch nennen muß und die kriminelle Mischpoke aus dem Heppenheimer Sumpf.
Schwacher Trost, dass der hier gut bekannte Rechtsanwalt und Geschäftsführer "durchaus bekannter" Firmen aus Heidelberg in die Schranken verwiesen wurde. Die gerichtliche Bilanz der BNetzA bleibt makellos, was im Umkehrschluß aber nur die These bestätigt, dass sie zu wenig tut.


----------



## dvill (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*

Verwaltungsgericht Köln, 21 L 285/11


> Die von den Kunden der Antragstellerin (angeblich mit Ausnahme der [...]) veranlassten Anrufe sind nach § 7 Abs. 1 Satz 1 UWG unzulässig. Denn die tatbestandlichen Voraussetzungen dieser Vorschrift sind nach dem bisher bekannten Sachverhalt erfüllt. Bei den Anrufen handelt es sich nach dem von der Antragstellerin selbst vorgetragenen Gesprächsinhalt um geschäftliche Handlungen im Sinne von § 7 Abs. 1 Satz 1 UWG i.V.m. § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 UWG. Durch diese geschäftlichen Handlungen werden Marktteilnehmer, zu denen nach § 2 Abs. 1 Nr. 2, Abs. 2 UWG i.V.m. § 13 Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch namentlich die angerufenen Verbraucher gehören, in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt. Denn eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist nach § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG stets anzunehmen bei Werbung mit einem Telefonanruf gegenüber einem Verbraucher ohne dessen vorherige ausdrückliche Einwilligung. Das ist hier nach derzeitigem Erkenntnisstand der Fall.





> Das Vorliegen von vorherigen ausdrücklichen Einwilligungen der angerufenen Verbraucher in die besagten Werbeanrufe ist nicht ersichtlich. Zwar hat die Antragstel-lerin behauptet, dass allen von ihren Kunden oder in deren Auftrag getätigten Anrufen solche vorherigen ausdrücklichen Einwilligungen zugrunde gelegen haben; die Antragstellerin hat diese Behauptung indessen nicht hinreichend belegt. Die von ihr exemplarisch vorgelegten, von der Saleshouse AG, einer Vertriebspartnerin einer Kundin der Antragstellerin, stammenden Einwilligungserklärungen stützen vielmehr die Richtigkeit der Annahme der Bundesnetzagentur, dass es an wirksamen vorherigen ausdrücklichen Einwilligungen gefehlt hat. So ist schon nicht erkennbar, ob die als "Screen-Shot" vorgelegten Erklärungen tatsächlich von den bezeichneten Verbrauchern wirksam abgegeben worden sind; denn die jeweiligen vorgelegten Bildschirmseiten sind, soweit erkennbar, für sich genommen schon nicht einem bestimmten Verbraucher zuzuordnen. Zudem spricht vieles dafür, dass die offenkundig vorformulierten Einwilligungserklärungen, die im Zusammenhang mit der Teilnahme der Erklärenden an einem Gewinnspiel für ein Navigationsgerät bzw. im Zusammenhang mit der Nutzung der Internetseite "luxus-gewinnspiel.de" abgegeben worden sein sollen, nach ihrem Inhalt keine wirksame Einwilligungen im Sinne von § 7 Abs. 2 Nr. 2 UWG darstellen. Denn diese Erklärungen, die sich auf ein sehr breites Spektrum von Branchen und Werbungs-Übertragungsmedien beziehen, dürften nicht hinreichend bestimmt sein und unzulässigen Generaleinwilligungen gleichstehen. Die vorgelegte Klausel kann nämlich auf die Bewerbung aller möglichen Waren und Dienstleistungen durch einen nicht überschaubaren Kreis von Unternehmen ("Veranstalter", "Sponsoren", "beauftragte Dienstleister") bezogen werden. Dadurch ist für den Verbraucher insbesondere nicht erkennbar, wer sich ihm gegenüber auf seine - angeblich - erteilte Einwilligung berufen kann.


Saleshouse AG?

Hier ist ein ganzes Nest: Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 4)


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*



dvill schrieb:


> http://justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/vg_koeln/j2011/21_L_285_11beschluss20110328.htmlSaleshouse AG?


Der interessierte Beobachter lacht sich da ins Fäustle. Man ahnt nun, woher diese Plage kommt:



			
				saleshouse schrieb:
			
		

> *Ein Unternehmen wird global. Eröffnung von Call Center in Pristina und in Istanbul
> 
> * _Gründung von Call Center in Pristina und Istanbul._
> 
> ...


Quelle: Ein Unternehmen wird global | OA News


----------



## Reducal (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*

Ein nicht uninteressanter Artikel steht dazu dann hier: Unter dem Schutz ..... Man beachte dabei die Schlussbemerkung: 





			
				balkaninfo schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden allerdings trotz juristischer Drohungen an dem Thema -Call Center in Prishtina- dranbleiben.


----------



## dvill (4 Juni 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*



dvill schrieb:


> Hier ist ein ganzes Nest: Lasercrest Infrastructure (page 1 of 4)


Am 31.5.2011 morgens war das Nest noch voll. Inzwischen sind viele Domains offline.

Am 31.5.2011 gab es eine Änderung beim gemeinsamen Nameserver: Nameserver-Dienst.de - Nameserver Dienst

Als "[Zone-C]" ist die Denic eingetragen. Ungewöhnlich. Der Eigner ist der hier (in der Grafik):

http://web.archive.org/web/20070401215631/http://faustus-eberle.com/anbieterkennzeichnung/


----------



## dvill (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*

Was passierte so um Ende Mai herum?

Vielleicht dies? Viagra aus dem Internet: Ermittler sprechen von weltweit größtem Betrugsfall - Aus aller Welt - FOCUS Online

Das ist natürlich reiner Zufall: [Sammelthread]Viagra-Spam - Seite 17


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: Telomax: Gericht billigt Einschreiten der Netzagentur gegen Rechnungen*

Tja.....

Fäustle here, Fäustle there
Fäustle is just everywhere.......:smile:


----------



## dvill (30 Juni 2011)

Die Drahtzieher lassen nichts aus.

Noch eine Klatsche vor Gericht:

http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/ovgs/ovg_nrw/j2011/13_B_476_11beschluss20110526.html


> Es stehen nämlich Telefonanrufe in Rede, deren Zweck es ist, für das Geschäftsmodell von Kunden der Antragstellerin (etwa die Antragstellerin in dem Verfahren 13 B 339/11) zu werben. Dies ergibt sich bereits daraus, dass die Werbeanrufe an Teilnehmeranschlüsse (§ 3 Nr. 21 TKG) und über Telekommunikationsanlagen (§ 3 Nr. 23 TKG) erfolgten. Dass nach dem Vorbringen der Antragstellerin in dem Verfahren 13 B 339/11 bei den Verbrauchern über "Voice over IP-Technik" (VoIP) angerufen wird, steht dieser Wertung nicht entgegen. Es werden bei funktionaler Betrachtungsweise Nummern im Sinne von § 3 Nr. 13 TKG genutzt. "Nummern" sind nach der Legaldefinition Zeichenfolgen, die in Telekommunikationsnetzen Zwecken der Adressierung dienen. Zeichenfolgen sind auch Endkundennummern, Netzkennzahlen und Ortskennzahl. Eine Nummer kann technische und geographische Abgrenzungsaufgaben übernehmen, also Anschlüsse von Teilnehmern, Diensteanbietern, aber auch Netzbetreiber und Regionen kennzeichnen. § 3 Nr. 13 TKG bezieht auch Internetadressen (IP-Adressen) ein; sie sind Nummern im Sinne dieser Vorschrift





> Soweit sie erhebliche wirtschaftliche Verluste bei einer sofortigen Vollziehung der Abschaltungsverfügung befürchtet, mag dies eine zutreffende Prognose sein. Eine solche Konsequenz wäre aber nur die unmittelbare Folge der Teilhabe an einem rechtswidrigen geschäftlichen Handeln, das auch unter Berücksichtigung der Berufsfreiheit nach Art. 12 Abs. 1 GG weniger schutzbedürftig ist als die insofern vorrangigen Verbraucherschutzinteressen. Es gehört auch zu dem von der Antragstellerin zu tragenden geschäftlichen Risiko, bei einem Ausfall der mit der Abrechnung von Gewinnspieleintragungsdiensten erzielten Erlöse in wirtschaftliche Schwierigkeiten zu geraten.


Anschaulich gesprochen hat das Gericht wohl entscheiden, dass ein Kaufhausdetektiv in der Tat geschäftsschädigend gegenüber Ladendieben tätig ist. Der Ladendieb muss sich dieses jedoch gefallen lassen und genießt nicht den Schutz des Grundgesetzes auf freie Berufsausübung.


----------



## Reducal (30 Juni 2011)

Wo ist das Schenkelklatschersmilie? Ein durchaus brauchbarer Beschluss auch für anderer Geschäfte der üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Juni 2011)

Nimm den bis Du was besseres findest ...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3736340/compbetr/kugeln.gif


----------



## Teleton (30 Juni 2011)

Aber Ideen haben die schon. Respekt. Auf "Voice over IP ist kein richtiges telefonieren da werden keine Nummern genutzt" muss man erstmal kommen.


----------



## dvill (3 Juli 2011)

Nepperle zieht die Domains um, von Lasercrest Infrastructure nach Zambi, was immer das heißt:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/netblock?q=ZAMBI-03,85.131.131.192,85.131.131.207


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2011)

Teleton schrieb:


> Aber Ideen haben die schon. Respekt. Auf "Voice over IP ist kein richtiges telefonieren da werden keine Nummern genutzt" muss man erstmal kommen.


Hochgradig kreativ, würde ich dazu sagen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2011)

und da findet man Frau Winfinder

was ist denn eine Nameserver Organisation eigentlich?

*Nameserver Organisation*: Domain Robot, Suite 217, Las Vegas, 89102, US

diese hat jedenfalls eine jedenfalls unzureichende Adressangabe. Muß irgendwo beim Toifele ums Eck sein.

4535 W. Sahara Ave. #217 - ist ja bekannt. Für uns braucht's keine Adressangaben, nicht mal feine Nasen, wenn's derartig penetrant riecht.

Toifele haust hier:
*East Flamingo Rd*, *Suite **B*, Las Vegas, NV 89121


----------



## dvill (7 Juli 2011)

Hier ist die gleiche Organisation:

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://domain-robot.org


----------



## dvill (7 September 2011)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...hercheSenioren_pdf.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


> Darüber hinaus hat die Bundesnetzagentur die Abschaltung der Rufnummern (0)89 54319404 und (0)89 54319405 angeordnet. Beide Rufnummern wurden im Rahmen der rechtswidrigen telefonischen Bewerbung des Dienstes genutzt.
> 
> Der seitens der SIS Senioren Info Services GmbH angebotene Dienst wird zunächst rechtswidrig telefonisch beworben. Die Verbraucher – überwiegend ältere Personen – erhalten einen unverlangten Werbeanruf. Als Rufnummer des Anrufers wird die (0)89 54319404 oder auch die (0)89 54319405 übermittelt. Eine Bandansage bewirbt den Dienst zur Seniorenunterstützung in Form eines telefonischen Auskunfts- und Recherchedienstes für ältere Menschen. Die Angerufenen werden am Ende der Bandansage aufgefordert, nach dem Signalton „Ja“ zu sagen. Auch Angerufene, die den angebotenen Dienst nicht wünschten, haben im Anschluss an den Telefonanruf eine schriftliche Bestätigung des angeblich bestellten „Senioren Info Services“ erhalten. Absender des Schreibens und vermeintlicher Vertragspartner ist die SIS Senioren Info Services GmbH, Maximilianstr. 35a, 80539 München. Die Kosten belaufen sich auf monatlich 9,95 Euro und werden direkt über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet.


Und weiter?

Betrug mit modernen Techniken bleibt immer ohne Auswirkung, außer, der weitere Zufluss von Geldern wird mehr oder weniger wirksam erschwert.


----------

